# Debussy Fingerings



## yuriHANAKO

Hello everyone.
Nice to meet you.

I am a student of Univ.of fine arts and music in Japan.I am in doctor course.
I am researching Fingering of Debussy's 12 Etudes.There are few a revised edition of Debussy's Etudes at the present time in the world.I am trying to find the possibility of fingerings through researching Durand's Chopin's music that Debussy revised.And besides,I wanna know what Edition is widely used in the world and which finger do everyone choose when you play the Debussy's Etudes.

If you are or were practicing Debussy's Etudes.
I want you to tell me 2 things.

*Which edition did you choose ?
*If possible,,,,,,Could you send me the music writing your own fingering which you use different from Editors'.


I am looking forward to hearing from you all.
Thank you.

Yuri


----------



## Rasa

I'm not sure how this happens in Japan, but where I study students (or their teachers) usually assign a fingering best suitable to the player, and it's quite common to override and ignore the fingering proposed in editions. By no means is the suggested fingering in those books the prevalent one.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Just remember what Debussy himself said about his Etudes fingering : "Imposer un doigté ne peut logiquement s'adapter aux différentes conformations de la main ... On n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-mème" (To impose a fingering cannot logically adapt itself to the different formations of the hand ... One is never better sereved than by one's self !) 
I mean, dear friend, you'd better try to solve it by yourself (according to composer's advise) but of course due to your hand structure and due to the structure of music you're playing ...


----------



## regressivetransphobe

The thread title sounds a bit dirty.


----------

